# Fay blows in today



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#2e8b57">As hard as I tried I just could not get any better photos of the windy, rainy Fay.

It's been raining here all day long, from a slight drizzle to an all out downpour that is so windy it's blowing the rain sideways. Lightning and thunder at times and we were under a Tornado Warning, but now downgraded to a Tornado Watch. THANKFULLY!

We have gotten close to three inches of rain so far and are told to expect from 4 to 8 inches. That is fine with me, we are ok. I worry about those in lower areas though. Many people are sandbagging and have moved cars to higher ground. I hope this storm does not sit in the Gulf and grow stronger. 










PAT get ready, Fay is on her way to your home. IF you aren't feeling outter bans now.

Melanie</span>


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Melanie and everyone please stay safe. This is a picture of the path they expect her to take. And I really do not like it when they go offshore and back on like she is going to do if she follows this. :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Clabec Maltese @ Aug 18 2008, 07:34 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621184


> Melanie and everyone please stay safe. This is a picture of the path they expect her to take. And I really do not like it when they go offshore and back on like she is going to do if she follows this. :bysmilie: :bysmilie:[/B]


You are so right Becky. I just hope Fay keeps moving as fast as she is now and does not have the time to get stronger offshore.

YOU take care!
Melanie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Everyone stay safe. I also don't like when they offshore and back. Thank you Becky for the updates.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Looks like what I saw all day! I actually got to leave work early and don't have work tomorrow because of Fay. It has been calm lately, which makes me nervous. I have my flash lights and weather radio ready.

I hope that everyone remains safe!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Scary~~~ :shocked: 

Stay safe, everyone! Keep your fluffs safe, too!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i am in ireland all we are short off is a tornado,i feel your pain,  jo


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh yes, stay safe ALL. :grouphug: 


Did we ever get the "member map" back up? We honestly need that for times like this.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Please stay safe. rayer: Just the thought of this has me sick to my stomach. Especially the models that show it looping around and back into the gulf. :hiding:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

rayer: so worried about all of you. rayer:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying all of you stay safe during this terrible storm


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Please stay safe......Becky and Melanie and Pat and anyone else that lives in that area!!!! Keep the fluffbutts close!!!!!! We will be thinking of you and I will say a prayer for everyone!!!!!


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

My best friend & her husband live in Goodland, FL and I am worried about them! I am planning on going to visit them for a week in October. I hope they stay safe. Those of you that live in or near that area please keep me updated! And you stay safe, too!

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## gizzy's mom (Jun 3, 2008)

QUOTE (BinnieBee @ Aug 18 2008, 09:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621261


> My best friend & her husband live in Goodland, FL and I am worried about them! I am planning on going to visit them for a week in October. I hope they stay safe. Those of you that live in or near that area please keep me updated! And you stay safe, too!
> 
> *hugs*
> Cyndi[/B]


Hugs and safe wishes from ATL for all of you in Florida. Hopefully she wont get to bad. Looks like we will get some rain off of it so yay for us LOL. My grass will be happy. !


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Hope you are safe and that it was not too bad :Bad day:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 18 2008, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621170


> <span style="color:#2e8b57">As hard as I tried I just could not get any better photos of the windy, rainy Fay.
> 
> It's been raining here all day long, from a slight drizzle to an all out downpour that is so windy it's blowing the rain sideways. Lightning and thunder at times and we were under a Tornado Warning, but now downgraded to a Tornado Watch. THANKFULLY!
> 
> ...


We are prepared Mel. My D/H is such a protector....he made sure everything outside was properly prepared yesterday. Living on the water we prepare early just in case we start to get storm surge. Jacksonville sent a convo of electric workers out of here headed down state this evening. Hopefully everyone will be fine. Try to stay safe.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (Sassy's mommy @ Aug 18 2008, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=621351


> We are prepared Mel. My D/H is such a protector....he made sure everything outside was properly prepared yesterday. Living on the water we prepare early just in case we start to get storm surge. Jacksonville sent a convo of electric workers out of here headed down state this evening. Hopefully everyone will be fine. Try to stay safe.[/B]


Pat, looks like you all may be getting a stronger Fay. Seems as if Fay will touch everyone in Florida one way or another.

We are fine, 5,300 with electric in Broward, and only a bit over 4 inches of rain. Children can start school tomorrow so life goes on.

Take care!
Melanie


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I do hope all in the path of Fay are safe and she just fizzles out without doing any damage or harm rayer: rayer:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Melanie, I'm so thankful you made it through safe. My prayers are with everyone in the path of this storm. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

It is still really windy here and kind of rainy. It was pouring all morning, here. I'm ready for Fay to go away!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

From what I saw on the news earlier she is gaining strength on land. They said that she will become a hurricane and because of a front coming down they expect her to make a u-turn and come this way. Oh I just have had a awful feeling about this thing all along.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

HOLY cows, I saw on the news tonight that Palm Bay is getting a record amount of rain and currently has gotten 15 inches! And just north of there has gotten 17 inches so far and Fay is just SITTING there!

We did get several storms today from her tail today, but over all just hit and miss down here.

Everyone still VERY under Fay... please know that you are in my prayers. And Pat, being on the water, I am so worried for you.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!! Is it really a "boomerang" ?? Is it hitting and coming back, all over Florida :mellow: 

Thoughts and prayers are certainly with you all. :grouphug:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just heard on our news that hundreds of homes are flooded in FL and the national guard is rescuing people from their homes. I pray that all SM members make it through this just fine.

We've been watching it like a hawk at work, praying it doesn't come back into the gulf and head this way - highly unlikely right now, thank God. If we ever have to evactuate again we have to move the whole office. We actually keep an empty furnished office space in another city since Katrina as we are a 24/7 365 day a year operation that can never close.

Those computer models have been driving me crazy!!!

Please, God, keep everyone safe.

Linda


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Aug 20 2008, 07:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622143


> I just heard on our news that hundreds of homes are flooded in FL and the national guard is rescuing people from their homes. I pray that all SM members make it through this just fine.
> 
> We've been watching it like a hawk at work, praying it doesn't come back into the gulf and head this way - highly unlikely right now, thank God. If we ever have to evactuate again we have to move the whole office. We actually keep an empty furnished office space in another city since Katrina as we are a 24/7 365 day a year operation that can never close.
> 
> ...


Linda I am like you the last thing we need is for this thing to get over the gulf. Especially as warm as the waters are near the shore. But after looking at the 2:00 am update I am getting more and more anxious about her. If it comes that way please stay safe.


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

:mellow: I am really worried about Maggie (Mia and Codies mom) I have not been able to get a hold of her and the last email i got said that it was really bad.  We don't have Hurricanes here so i could not imagine how scary it it.

Maggie if you are out there. Let us know you are okay. rayer:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (bentleyboy @ Aug 21 2008, 03:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622344


> :mellow: I am really worried about Maggie (Mia and Codies mom) I have not been able to get a hold of her and the last email i got said that it was really bad.  We don't have Hurricanes here so i could not imagine how scary it it.
> 
> Maggie if you are out there. Let us know you are okay. rayer:[/B]


I spoke with Maggie over the phone yesterday. And she and the kids are fine. :smheat: :wub: :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm glad everyone is OK and I hope no one is in the flooding or without electric. My husband was home and he had a flight scheduled to Fort Myers on Tuesday but it was canceled. He flew out yesterday and is back in Naples with no problems there. That was so scary!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Whoa, we got more rain today from Fay, then yesterday... it's been raining almost non-stop today since about noon. And LOUD storms too. Tons of lightning and thunder today. 

Here is a photo I snapped Tuesday at the Beach. Sara and I almost always go "after" a storm to see if any "treasures" have been washed up. NO luck that day, the wind was still to high and the sting of the sand was awful.










I am keeping all the peeps in Florida in my prayers. I heard that some places now have gotten over 30 INCHES of rain!! That is a LOT of rain for sure.

Pat, I hope you all are ok, Becky, stay safe! 

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I can't believe you all in Florida have been hit by Fay so many times. :new_shocked: I hope all of you are safe. rayer: I saw a post from Maggie today, rayer: but haven't heard a thing from Pat. rayer: I'll be praying for all of you. rayer: :Bad day:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 21 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622795


> Whoa, we got more rain today from Fay, then yesterday... it's been raining almost non-stop today since about noon. And LOUD storms too. Tons of lightning and thunder today.
> 
> Here is a photo I snapped Tuesday at the Beach. Sara and I almost always go "after" a storm to see if any "treasures" have been washed up. NO luck that day, the wind was still to high and the sting of the sand was awful.
> 
> ...


I was just listening to our local weather and we are now under the TS watch. They are expecting her to come in over the Pensacola Bay area. Which is where I am exactly. That does not really bother me as long as she remains a storm and not a hurricane. What got me was he said anywhere from 5-15 inches of rain. :shocked: There is a big window of error there don't you think. *LOL*


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

QUOTE (ClaBec Maltese @ Aug 21 2008, 11:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622805


> QUOTE (MissMelanie @ Aug 21 2008, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=622795





> Whoa, we got more rain today from Fay, then yesterday... it's been raining almost non-stop today since about noon. And LOUD storms too. Tons of lightning and thunder today.
> 
> Here is a photo I snapped Tuesday at the Beach. Sara and I almost always go "after" a storm to see if any "treasures" have been washed up. NO luck that day, the wind was still to high and the sting of the sand was awful.
> 
> ...


I was just listening to our local weather and we are now under the TS watch. They are expecting her to come in over the Pensacola Bay area. Which is where I am exactly. That does not really bother me as long as she remains a storm and not a hurricane. What got me was he said anywhere from 5-15 inches of rain. :shocked: There is a big window of error there don't you think. *LOL*
[/B][/QUOTE]

Becky,

5 to 15 inches is called "CYA" reporting.  I hope Fay moves over you all swiftly. And I hope like heck we hear from Pat soon. I saw on the news tonight that the St Johns River in Jacksonville has overflowed it's banks.  

And oh my gosh, we had more rain today then yesterday and the day before and higher winds too. Parts of our neighborhood have flooded swells and front yards. Thankfully NOT my street though. And more lightning and so close too.

Be well,
Melanie


----------

